# Advice needed. bad first day.



## appleguy (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey guys, im a new member but ive been around these forums for awhile just reading and looking for some answers to questions but i rarely ever post. Ive had something that I just cant shake and ive seen some good advice come from these boards and hopefully you guys can help me.

Im graduated from my EMT-I85 course, and i take the national registry the 12th of this month. My first clinical was about 2 months ago. I rode with a rural ambulance service and had a great day. The first 11 hours of the shift were great, I had an abundance of calls and they were all different and I didnt have any problem doing anything. I loved it actually. Then @ about 1800, we get a mvc involving a motorcycle. When we get there the guy is in and out of consciousness and really tore up. Partial amputations, severe lacerations and avulsions. He was gurgling and struggling to breathe. As a student, most of the firefighters and other medics on scene really took over, and I was there to fetch them anything they needed. We had air one meet us in a parking lot where he was flown out. What makes it worse was that his girlfriend was following him and saw the whole thing. Before we had him packaged his entire family had shown up (must have been close by.) I assure you, this was a rough scene. I left out a lot but im sure you guys can piece it together.

Heres the issue. I felt so overwhelmed and helpless standing there. I remembered my training, but I just couldnt calm myself down enough to clear my head. The images and sounds of that scene stick with me as clear as ever. everyday. I wasnt ready for that my first day ever being on an ambulance. Its really messed with me but im too embarrassed to tell anyone. Thats why ive resorted to anonymously asking for advice on these boards. I dont know what to do or how to get over it. Its holding me back and making it hard to study. I just cant shake it. This is what I want to do, I just didnt think it would effect me like it has. I dont know what advice im expecting to hear... i just needed to write it out. Its been 2 months and i cant shake it. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't be embarassed.  I've openly cried in front of my colleagues on the way back from the hospital after bad calls and you can ask anyone on here, I'm a pretty tough fellow.  Talk to your colleagues, talk to a priest/rabbi/minister or go find a therapist to vent to.  You'd be amazed what just getting it all out will do for you.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 11, 2011)

This might not be the career for you...

Even so, it couldn't hurt to talk to someone about it.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 11, 2011)

appleguy said:


> Hey guys, im a new member but ive been around these forums for awhile just reading and looking for some answers to questions but i rarely ever post. Ive had something that I just cant shake and ive seen some good advice come from these boards and hopefully you guys can help me.
> 
> Im graduated from my EMT-I85 course, and i take the national registry the 12th of this month. My first clinical was about 2 months ago. I rode with a rural ambulance service and had a great day. The first 11 hours of the shift were great, I had an abundance of calls and they were all different and I didnt have any problem doing anything. I loved it actually. Then @ about 1800, we get a mvc involving a motorcycle. When we get there the guy is in and out of consciousness and really tore up. Partial amputations, severe lacerations and avulsions. He was gurgling and struggling to breathe. As a student, most of the firefighters and other medics on scene really took over, and I was there to fetch them anything they needed. We had air one meet us in a parking lot where he was flown out. What makes it worse was that his girlfriend was following him and saw the whole thing. Before we had him packaged his entire family had shown up (must have been close by.) I assure you, this was a rough scene. I left out a lot but im sure you guys can piece it together.
> 
> ...



It is time to go see a professional. 

Once the emotional and mental fallout from a call is interfering with your life, it really needs to be addressed by people with the expertise to do so properly.

Needing help to cope with something doesn't make you lesser or weak. You also have to remember that as a new person, especially just a student, you don't have a lot of the coping mechanisms some of the established folks do. (Like a peer support group)

You will definately have to deal with the specific aspect of the call that bothered you. I have a sneaky suspicion it is not the injuries of the victim.

As well, the help you receive from this experience may be of benefit well into your career for you and even likely a benefit to others when you can recognize that they are struggling and point them in the proper direction.


----------



## enjoynz (Apr 11, 2011)

Appleguy congrats on being open and honest.
Sometimes just writing the issue down and getting it out there, does go a little way to help.
After I poured out my guts in a thread the other day, about the issues going on in my little world,
to get a better understanding of things and also a bit of support.
People have been very helpful and I've had pm's of great support as well.

This thing in the EMS of 'stand up and suck it in' or 'your shouldn't be in this career if you can't handle a bad call', is just plain silly talk. 

This call shows that you have a heart and care about the patients.
It not easy seeing such trauma for your first time out and seeing family members in such distress, as well.
As others have said, you do need to talk to a professional in dealing with the issues you have, or this incident will eat you up inside. 
Sometimes after a bad call, a debrief is arranged at the station, or you could have asked to speak to a peer support person.
Don't ever feel bad about coming forward!

Good luck with your long and enjoyable future in the EMS family!

Cheers Enjoynz


----------



## Trevor (Apr 11, 2011)

I agree with Veneficus and USAF... If this feeling is still hanging around months later, and the fact that you were only a student and it bothered you that much, its time to seek help. Almost every community has some type of person that can talk to you about stuff. Many have people that specialize in emergency and "rescue" type personnel. 

Everyone has calls that, for some reason or another, they cant shake. Ive had plenty of them. Usually they go away after a few days. Sometimes they dont. Its one of the biggest reasons for EMS "burnout". It causes family (*read marital*) problems, health problems, addiction, depression and other problems associated with emergency work. But it becomes a BIG problem when, like said above, you let it interfere with your life...  Do your friends, your family and YOURSELF a favor, go talk with someone...


----------



## appleguy (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the great responses. You guys are right, it seems the longer I keep it suppressed, the more it interferes with me. I'll be making some phone calls after work today to see if I can find the right person to talk to. 

Veneficus - you hit on something. It's not the injuries that get me, it was the distress of the family and overwhelming pity for the guy. He was the same age as me (22) and from what I gathered at the scene he seemed like a really good person. I'm a caring and compassionate person by nature, I was just taken off guard with how much this has stuck with me.


----------



## systemet (Apr 11, 2011)

Not every day will be like that.  It's ok to have difficulty handling something like that.  It's a situation most people in first world countries will never encounter in their entire lives.  

Having trouble dealing with a difficult call is normal.  It's not something to be ashamed of, and it doesn't mean that you're a bad EMT, or that you aren't cut out for EMS.  It does mean you have to find some coping mechanisms, either through contacting a professional, as others have suggested, or finding friends and / or colleagues you can talk to.  

For what it's worth one of the better people I had to talk with was a good friend who was had worked in health care and had seen some horrifying situations in former Yugoslavia in the early 1990s.  For me, sometimes hearing about something worse puts things in perspective better.

On a tangent, I think sometimes it's almost worse to encounter a horrible situation and feel nothing.  You wonder if you've given up a little bit of your humanity in order to make a paycheque.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 11, 2011)

systemet said:


> For what it's worth one of the better people I had to talk with was a good friend who was had worked in health care and had seen some horrifying situations in former Yugoslavia in the early 1990s.  For me, sometimes hearing about something worse puts things in perspective better.



I have traveled far and been around a while.

I maintain the worst thing in medicine is not an illness or an injury, it is man's inhumanity to man.

The worst of my experiences I share with nobody.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 11, 2011)

appleguy said:


> Thanks for all the great responses. You guys are right, it seems the longer I keep it suppressed, the more it interferes with me. I'll be making some phone calls after work today to see if I can find the right person to talk to.
> 
> Veneficus - you hit on something. It's not the injuries that get me, it was the distress of the family and overwhelming pity for the guy. He was the same age as me (22) and from what I gathered at the scene he seemed like a really good person. I'm a caring and compassionate person by nature, I was just taken off guard with how much this has stuck with me.



It is the hardest spot to be in, looking at yourself laying there.  

Even the Great Master George Lucas knew that.  (lol) (Empire Strikes Back...swamps of Dagobah)

If it's really still bothering you this far out, you need to talk to a professional.  I have had several instances like that, where I could completely see myself in the position of the patient or the family members, whose lives are permanently altered because of a random event.  You will not forget this guy, or the looks on everyone's faces, but the sharpness of it all will fade with time.

I don't think at all that this means this career is not for you.  That was a shocking first day, and even if all you had was routine calls, they would have stuck with you for a long time.  Find someone to talk this out with...then re-evaluate.  

People like you, who feel empathy, can go on to make the best medics.  Heartless people moving slabs of meat, not so much.


----------



## Trevor (Apr 11, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> I maintain the worst thing in medicine is not an illness or an injury, it is man's inhumanity to man




Well said....


----------



## Lady_EMT (Apr 11, 2011)

I would agree that you need to talk to someone. 

sometimes the hardest part about these calls is the family and friends around you. It can really break your heart.

This field isn't for everyone, and you're going to see stuff like this on a semi-regular basis. But just because it hits you hard, doesn't mean that you aren't supposed to be in this field. I get into a "zone," and don't focus on the people around me. The patient is just that, a patient. I can't see him/her as a neighbor, a parent, a child, a friend, all I see is another face. But there are those calls that I _see_ the face. those are the ones that stick with you.

I'm sure that my post didn't help you any, and I'm sorry if you can't understand it. But I wish you the best of luck on your journey, and there are many people who are willing to talk to you about this. And if you talk to your chief/ the head of the company you were riding with, they should be able to hook you up with some CISD. For the most part, its company policy and required to have that service available for you.


----------



## EMT Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the topic...I haven't experienced anything that bad personally yet (we don't typically get a LOT of trauma, and the few deceased on-scene patients had family members that reacted calmly at first and didn't really raise the stress level), but I've wondered myself what level certain scenes could get to before they really got to me later.  It's helpful to see some of these responses and ideas from folks prior to that experience.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Apr 12, 2011)

The thing is to actually feel these feelings.  

Don't run away from them, dont shove them down when they come up.  As others have suggested, seek professional guidance.  It is hard to deal with many of the things you will see in this line of work. 

 If you stuff feelings, they grow and explode.  If you feel them, well, they can be quite powerful and they can change your life.  


Everyone has to evaluate and transform that energy everyday.


----------



## Amycus (Apr 13, 2011)

I still remember my first code. Hell, I remember all my codes. I remember doing CPR on a man and trying to get information from his wife on scene who was crying and begging her husband to come back or "wake up." They shook me up. However, I talked about them, and I use them as my motivation to "do better" or "try harder" next time. Make your weaknesses your strengths.


----------



## firetender (Apr 13, 2011)

*Thanks for showing up!*

I'm very much liking the kinds of support that have come your way so far; and especially liking you found a safety net here filled with good advice and no judgment.

Sad but true, some of what we witness never leaves us. Some stuff gets in and turns around inside until we start doing what you're doing; working it OUT!

...and the people here acknowledged a real basic part of the work; some stuff gets in! You happened to hit on something a bit universal because everybody pretty much understood.

A professional will help you to face and sort through things. A professional will help you to understand yourself better. A professional will also help you to "take the edge off" of the trauma. But a professional doesn't understand like your peers unless he/she has done the work.

But that's a door opener for you; perhaps meant to get you back to your job. The real work boils down to facing the next one and the next one because that's what the job brings you.

My point is, learn from not only the trauma but from the advice you get here, and by a pro and especially YOURSELF.

Why? Because inside you is a quiet little voice that will teach you how to use resources available to you to "keep" the edge off.

IMHO each of us, as part of our jobs, must learn to develop his/her own networks of support and outlets and fallbacks. Burnout mostly happens as a result of silence and inaction. That need not be your path.


----------



## slb862 (Apr 13, 2011)

I think what you are doing, talking about it, gathering advice from your resources, and your ability to know, something "just isn't what it should be", is a positive step forward.  
It is okay to be emotional during a scene.  We are only human.  I have cried many times, on scene, with family, with peers, and alone.  My best way of handling a tough situation is: giving my most loved ones (my children) a call, just to tell them I Love them.  They know when I call, they will say, "Momma, had a bad call, huh?"  They reassure me that I am who they want me to be.  Go forward and know that WE in EMS, really do know what you are going through.  You will find Peace, time heals.


----------



## steveshurtleff (Apr 13, 2011)

Does the agency you were doing the clinical with, or the school you took your training through, have a CISM/CISD team?  Seems like this would be exactly the kind of call they specialize in.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 13, 2011)

steveshurtleff said:


> Does the agency you were doing the clinical with, or the school you took your training through, *have a CISM/CISD team*?  Seems like this would be exactly the kind of call they specialize in.



Hopefully not.

I encourage you to read the literature on that. Specifically the ones that show it doesn't help or causes harm.

http://www.bryanbledsoe.com/data/pdf/journals/CISM (Bledsoe).pdf


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 13, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> Hopefully not.
> 
> I encourage you to read the literature on that. Specifically the ones that show it doesn't help or causes harm.
> 
> http://www.bryanbledsoe.com/data/pdf/journals/CISM (Bledsoe).pdf



Thanks for that link.  And all this time I just thought CISD was stupid...now I know why.

It would be tough if you hadn't developed a support system, to find one.  I think new providers are often not confident enough to open a conversation like this one with the crew that was on the call, and we all need to be more receptive to that kind of conversation, anyway.


----------



## steveshurtleff (Apr 13, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> Hopefully not.
> 
> I encourage you to read the literature on that. Specifically the ones that show it doesn't help or causes harm.
> 
> http://www.bryanbledsoe.com/data/pdf/journals/CISM (Bledsoe).pdf



Thanks.  Glanced briefly at it and printed it to pass on, will read it more thoroughly when time allows


----------



## shfd739 (Apr 13, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> Hopefully not.
> 
> I encourage you to read the literature on that. Specifically the ones that show it doesn't help or causes harm.
> 
> http://www.bryanbledsoe.com/data/pdf/journals/CISM (Bledsoe).pdf



That's an interesting read. I was encouraged into a session after a fellow employee committed suicide years ago. I didn't care for it, sure wasn't helped by it and resented the process.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 13, 2011)

I once told a CISD team leader to either get out of my way (he was blocking the door so I could not leave after a bad wreck with worked with a bunch of dead teens, including the son of one of my coworkers; neither of the parents were present for this but we were all ordered into the room) or one of the following was going to happen:  
1.  He was going to have a Corcoran jump boot wedged in one of his orifices, my choice of which one. 
2.  He was going to jail for kidnapping/unlawful restraint
3.  Both

No one forces me to talk about my feelings without either a court order or that person being my fiancee.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 13, 2011)

Is anyone else impressed by USAF's fiance? Cause I am.

I've never participated in a formal CISM session, and never plan to. The one time I came close it was a combo debrief/informal CISM session and it was a disaster. The whole thing delved into a lot of bickering and arguing about scene management issues.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 13, 2011)

> Is anyone else impressed by USAF's fiance? Cause I am.



Why is that?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 14, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Why is that?



Because we're all flabbergasted that there's somebody out there keeping you in line.  B)


----------



## Zcat23 (Apr 17, 2011)

*I have been there too!*



abckidsmom said:


> It is the hardest spot to be in, looking at yourself laying there.
> 
> Even the Great Master George Lucas knew that.  (lol) (Empire Strikes Back...swamps of Dagobah)
> 
> ...




Sorry for posting on this, late, as i am... but i just wanted to say, I have been there, seen some terrible things, and i know where you are coming from.
What i experienced was on my 3rd day in the Ambulance working as an EMT-I. It was a tractor trailer vs. Ford Mustang... The woman was 31 yr/old, and closely resembled what you described. 
I have never seen fear, as i did in her eyes that night. And i will never forget it.

The best thing i did was to go talk to someone that was recommended at the call debriefing... It helped a LOT. 

As was said above... "People like you, who feel empathy, can go on to make the best medics."

I was told the same thing... 

You will never forget it... Just learn to cope with it.

But as i said, talking helped me learn ways to cope with the things i see now.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Apr 17, 2011)

*This is the thing.*

Be aware that that incident would have happened regardless of you being part of the response or not.

You did not in any way contribute to the cuase of the crash. You were there to help take care of things. And as a noob you help by doing what you are told.

You need to decide yourself if what you want to do is be there to help take care of things. Nobody but you can answer that question.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Apr 18, 2011)

Everyone has been overwhelmed at some point in their career. If they haven't they are lying or never been involved in a major incident. At some point the stress will wear. Talk to someone if you need to.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 18, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> Everyone has been overwhelmed at some point in their career. If they haven't they are lying or never been involved in a major incident.



I find this to not be the case.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Apr 18, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> I find this to not be the case.





Dishonesty is the next best policy.

- George Carlin


----------



## Aidey (Apr 18, 2011)

Just because someone says that not everyone gets overwhelmed at some point doesn't mean they are being dishonest about it. Different people react and cope in different ways. Some are better at compartmentalizing than others. It all depends. 

Just because someone does get overwhelmed doesn't mean they aren't cut out for the job, and just because someone else doesn't get overwhelmed doesn't mean they are a heartless b@stard.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Why is that?





ffemt8978 said:


> Because we're all flabbergasted that there's somebody out there keeping you in line.  B)



Pretty much. ^_^

Does she give lessons? h34r:


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 18, 2011)

Aidey said:


> Just because someone says that not everyone gets overwhelmed at some point doesn't mean they are being dishonest about it. Different people react and cope in different ways. Some are better at compartmentalizing than others. It all depends.
> 
> Just because someone does get overwhelmed doesn't mean they aren't cut out for the job, and just because someone else doesn't get overwhelmed doesn't mean they are a heartless b@stard.



Exactly.

I am not suggesting that people who do get overwhelmed are weak or not cut out for the job.

On the contrary, if somebody needs help they should not think it is weakness or inability and get help straight away.

My experience is vast in both bredth and depth, I am not suggesting I am immune from getting overwhelmed, only that it has not happened. 

If anyone asks though, I am a cold hearted inhuman B@stard.

Under promise, over deliver.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 18, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> Everyone has been overwhelmed at some point in their career. If they haven't they are lying or never been involved in a major incident. At some point the stress will wear. Talk to someone if you need to.





Veneficus said:


> I find this to not be the case.



Would you put a different word in besides "overwhelmed,"  Vene? Seems to me, you fit the category of people called Vulcan.  Lots of words, plenty of rational thought, imminently able to focus on the task at hand...and not so much on the emotional side of things.  I've never seen a Vulcan overwhelmed with emotion; not even in the face of disastrous things, but then there is something, and I've never thought to ask.  

Is there a corollary for people like you?  I am married to one like this, and he says he just doesn't get worked up over stuff.  He does, however, get pissed off when the random inhumanity of people kicks in...appropriately pissed off at the evildoer and then drops it when the incident is over.  I've always thought that was a neat feature to have.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 18, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Seems to me, you fit the category of people called Vulcan.  Lots of words, plenty of rational thought, imminently able to focus on the task at hand...and not so much on the emotional side of things.  I've never seen a Vulcan overwhelmed with emotion; not even in the face of disastrous things, but then there is something, and I've never thought to ask.



BAHAHAHAHA! I'm sorry Vene, but having just recently seen the pictures of you on your profile I couldn't help but bust up laughing. You pretty much have the same haircut as Spock. 


Back on topic, I'm not sure what I would personally call it. For me the best way to describe it is that stuff doesn't stick. I get pissed/mad/upset/etc but I get it out of my system and that is the end of it. I don't dwell or get hung up on anything. I've never had dreams or anxiety about running into situation again. Now, there are situations I don't like being in, and don't care to repeat, but not in a "OMG, I can't deal" way that keeps me from functioning.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 18, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Would you put a different word in besides "overwhelmed,"  Vene? Seems to me, you fit the category of people called Vulcan.  Lots of words, plenty of rational thought, imminently able to focus on the task at hand...and not so much on the emotional side of things.  I've never seen a Vulcan overwhelmed with emotion; not even in the face of disastrous things, but then there is something, and I've never thought to ask.
> 
> Is there a corollary for people like you?  I am married to one like this, and he says he just doesn't get worked up over stuff.  He does, however, get pissed off when the random inhumanity of people kicks in...appropriately pissed off at the evildoer and then drops it when the incident is over.  I've always thought that was a neat feature to have.



This is the first time I have ever been referred to as either a vulcan or Spok.

But I have actually given this a lot of thought today. I have no answers. 

First I tried to figure out if it is intrinsic or extrinsic. As I could come to neither conclusion, I assume it is both in some way.

I am not sure I can explain it.

I will think on it a little more.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Apr 18, 2011)

I was not stating overwhelmed with emotion specifically. And I am in no way calling anyone a liar, but not even during clinicals, or any aspect of your careers/education/training have you been overwhelmed? With the task at hand, scope of the incident, your emotions, anything? I was just trying to convey to the OP that these are normal reactions that most; if not all will have at some point. It does not have to be something that lasts after the call or incident. It most likely has been there, even if only for that one moment.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 19, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> I was not stating overwhelmed with emotion specifically. And I am in no way calling anyone a liar, but not even during clinicals, or any aspect of your careers/education/training have you been overwhelmed? With the task at hand, scope of the incident, your emotions, anything? I was just trying to convey to the OP that these are normal reactions that most; if not all will have at some point. It does not have to be something that lasts after the call or incident. It most likely has been there, even if only for that one moment.



Outrageous amounts of responsibility is my modus operandi.

Usually the only thing that overwhelms me is trying to explain things to simple minded people when they don't catch on right away.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Apr 19, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> Outrageous amounts of responsibility is my modus operandi.
> 
> Usually the only thing that overwhelms me is trying to explain things to simple minded people when they don't catch on right away.




OK, so the education, training, and day to day operations never overwhelm you. What about dealing with all the people, people who train you, supervise you, report to you, or you are assigned to train yourself, ever get overwhelemed by one or more of them ?


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Apr 19, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> This might not be the career for you...
> 
> Even so, it couldn't hurt to talk to someone about it.



I believe you are wrong. I have found that it is the so-called tough guys that have the issues.  

Just be honest when you're hurting, figure out a way to best deal with it, and go save another life. I know it's tough to imagine but time will take away the sting although it may not completely wipe away the memory.  The good far outweighs the bad, I think the bad is just essier to remember.

Should you feel ashamed because you froze up on your first day, no freakin way. Everybody on this forum knows that classroom does not equal field. They're different, and you will get adjusted.

By the way, the call you ran, you may not ever see one that bad again, ever. But you never know what each day brings.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Apr 19, 2011)

VirginiaEMT said:


> I have found that it is the so-called tough guys that have the issues.



What about me ?

I am in no way a tough guy but I do have issues at times.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 19, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> People like you, who feel empathy, can go on to make the best medics.  Heartless people moving slabs of meat, not so much.



So, because someone doesn't get worked up over what they see at work, but instead is able to focus on what needs to be done, can't become one of the "best" medics?




BandageBrigade said:


> And I am in no way calling anyone a liar, but not even during clinicals, or any aspect of your careers/education/training have you been overwhelmed? With the task at hand, scope of the incident, your emotions, anything?



Clinicals are one of the last times you should be overwhelmed. You're on a truck with two veterans of EMS, who through their education and experience, have been tasked with being FTOs. 



emt seeking first job said:


> OK, so the education, training, and day to day operations never overwhelm you. What about dealing with all the people, people who train you, supervise you, report to you, or you are assigned to train yourself, ever get overwhelemed by one or more of them ?



I'm fortunate in this respect. I look at my supervisors as more of friends, than bosses. They'll go out to the local watering hole with us after work (every level: from the owner, down to the shift supervisor). They come to our hockey games, and join us for drinks after. Now that I think of it, maybe they just like getting us drunk... :unsure:


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 19, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> So, because someone doesn't get worked up over what they see at work, but instead is able to focus on what needs to be done, can't become one of the "best" medics?



Yep.  I'm standing by it.  You can be the most technically proficient medic in the world, saving lives and stamping out disease and pestilence daily, but if you lack empathy, people will look into your eyes for reassurance and see that you aren't clicking with them.




> Clinicals are one of the last times you should be overwhelmed. You're on a truck with two veterans of EMS, who through their education and experience, have been tasked with being FTOs.



Maybe not overwhelmed with the whole thing, but there are times when I push a student all the way to flustered and uncertain on purpose.  Some people have a little too much confidence.   And FYI, FTO trucks are only guaranteed one FTO around here.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 19, 2011)

emt seeking first job said:


> OK, so the education, training, and day to day operations never overwhelm you. What about dealing with all the people, people who train you, supervise you, report to you, or you are assigned to train yourself, ever get overwhelemed by one or more of them ?



There is a lot to learn, especially for me. A lot to do. But it really is still less than working 3 jobs trying to make a living in either fire or EMS. Eventually you sort out a schedule and it becomes a pattern.

Myers-Briggs seems to reliably classify me into their ENFJ category. while I don't agree with all of it, it is fairly accurate. I am very adept with people, which I have noticed doesn't show up well on a forum, but does make working with people rather easy. 

I actually like to learn, so even when I am pouring through research or endlessly reading textbooks, I find it sort of comforting in that I only have to concentrate on what I am doing at that moment. Focus reduces stress.

As for the people who train me, all except a handful are actually looking out for my best interests usually. The few who aren't are just neglectful, and I have more than enough to do to dwell on them. I don't have anyone who actually opposes me in my daily life. Maybe on this forum, but once i close the window they are gone. It also doesn't really affect me in any tangible way.

It is my day to day hospital responsibilities I actually enjoy the most. I love to see every patient, performing procedures, talking with them, everything about it, often times wishing there were more. Some specific things I don't really care for, but they are not overly stressful or overwhelming by a long shot.

As for my actual paying jobs, reviewing textbooks is not overly stressing, especially since I spend so much time with textbooks anyway. 

When I am off from school, I teach. I sometimes find it hard to believe I actually get paid for it. It is hands down the easiest job I ever worked. Definately nothing even remotely overwhelming there.

Hard at times, for certain, overwhelming, not at all.


----------



## emt seeking first job (Apr 19, 2011)

*I read your post, however, I can not reply.*

I gotta jet to a training session.

I will comment back later.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Apr 20, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> Outrageous amounts of responsibility is my modus operandi.
> 
> Usually the only thing that overwhelms me is trying to explain things to simple minded people when they don't catch on right away.



I hope that this was not a shot at me.

To hotelco -- just because one should not be overwhelmed for clinicals does not mean it does not happen. Many ems agencys and hospitals let anyone precept ems students. How many students have you had or seen that are ill prepared for clinicals?


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 21, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> I hope that this was not a shot at me.



No it wasn't.


----------

